# This is why i do it



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

You know we have had some crappy weather in the past few weeks here in N.C so i was stuck on the land for a few days. Well The water is still pretty bad. (sure am glad i got HPS lights). I love pulling up to the boat ramp and people asking how i done and i always reply could of been better could of been worse. I do this cause where im at people tends to want to follow you and try YOUR spots out. Im fine with helping someone from out of town wanting to gig a fish and ill tell them where would be a good place to start. Yeah the places are over gigged but they can usually pickup a fish or 2 and be happy. Well back to the story at hand. I got to meet up with a high school buddy of mine the other night and he had never stuck a fish or gigged so he asked me if he could go well. The first night we went and he caught on rather nicely i usually gig by my self but it was nice having him on the boat the first night i took him he gigged a handful of fish and he was hooked he had a blaste its nothing like taking someone that has never been before and putting them on some fish. Here is the pic from 2 nights ago.



It was a rather slow night for me that night but i still gotto get on some fish in the 20 mph wind blowing all over the place. Well i told him when we get a break in the weather i wanted to take him again on a nice night when its more enjoyable. Well the next night there wasnt the slightest little breeze anywhere. We fished for 2 hours and we were doubling up fish on gigs yes i said doubling i stick one and there would be another one right beside it. I got to triple up one time and ill tell you what Mr. cossons gig and that boutwell pole done its job. here is the next night haul i think there was 28 fish for 76 lbs.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

THATS IT, I'm moving to North Carolina.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

MC you're killing me with all the flatties. The weather down here has been terrible lately. I'm so ready to get back out I can't stand it.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Terry, not if I beat you there. Hope they don't kick me out the state wearing my LSU purple and gold.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fine hauls of fish. Weather hasn't been suitable for any kind of fishing down here for more than a week.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

you got one hell of an appetite !


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Turtle no more than the problems I'll have with my nickname and my wardrobe being crimson. But heck with a night like that I can take some teasing.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Shane nice haul for sure. You better get what you can becuase it looks like Chantal is headed up the east coast


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hopefully this front thats pushing through will keep Chantal off of us. In the past 3 weeks we have had 9-12 inches of rain. Were catching catfish in the inlets around here when were flounder fishing its pretty horrible. Im glad i finally got to go the other night had a break in weather and the water cleared up a little bit so i could go. If the storm rolls through it might be the perfect time to get started on my flush mount deck. Im thinking a flush mount deck with a light rail that halfs up in 2 peices so i can mount my trolling motor in the center so the lights will be removeable so when i hook and line fish. Its up in the air right now


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I HAVE to make time to visit family up that way....Man thats a nice bunch of flatties.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If my TM was longer I would think about doing a raised deck just so my lights would be out of the way. It's nice not having to work around lights and just having a flat deck. Oh I would think twice about putti g your TM in the middle when your not using it and having to pole it gets I the way


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Shane,
You telling me you stabbed all three fish on one gig ???? Thats some nice kill ya got there, good work !


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> If my TM was longer I would think about doing a raised deck just so my lights would be out of the way. It's nice not having to work around lights and just having a flat deck. Oh I would think twice about putti g your TM in the middle when your not using it and having to pole it gets I the way


Yeah i got to thinking about that the other day but then i also thought if it wasnt in use i could raise it up and lock it down with the depth collar its up in the air its going to be trail and error i belive. Some places i couldnt even think of using a TM but alot of places i could


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Yeah i got to thinking about that the other day but then i also thought if it wasnt in use i could raise it up and lock it down with the depth collar its up in the air its going to be trail and error i belive. Some places i couldnt even think of using a TM but alot of places i could


If you get a bow mount you will be able to fold it down into the stored position and it will be completely out of your way when you have to pole.


----------

